

Show HN: Nihongo.io Japanese English Dictionary - shawnps
http://nihongo.io

======
shawnps
My friend and I live in Japan and built a simple Japanese dictionary. It's not
much but we recently hit 800 unique visitors in a month :) Feedback welcome,
and the code is open source:
[https://github.com/gojp/nihongo](https://github.com/gojp/nihongo)

------
thinkr
Nice product and very clean design. You allow for query by romaji, but could
there be a way for you to output romaji as well?

~~~
shawnps
Thanks. This has been requested before, but I didn't want to show romaji since
it's generally considered a bad habit to learn Japanese with romaji (the
"correct" way being to learn hiragana and katakana as soon as possible). But
since people want it, we'll likely add it as an option.

